# Dane Cook



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Is he really that bad? He had a great comedy central presents special, and even tho his jokes...really aren't THAT funny, he still brings great energy to the stage. Plus, he's not a half-bad actor. I'm watching a movie he stars in right now called "Good Luck Chuck" and it's kinda cute. He's not in any way obnoxious in this movie, or in "Employee of the Month." He even played a bad guy in "Mr. Brooks" which was actually a really good movie. 

I like him. I think he's a really good entertainer. 

What do you think?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 8, 2010)

I think he is amusing. My favorite series of his is the 'You Suck At Photoshop' webisodes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> He even played a bad guy in "Mr. Brooks" which was actually a really good movie.


 






"Oh, that's right, you're a Mr. Brooks apologist!"


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

He is not funny.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

Try telling one of his jokes without acting ridiculous and shouting a lot.  See if you can get anyone at all to laugh (you can't).


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

I like Dane Cook. I really like his style a whooole lot.

"I'm a caaaaaaaaaaaaaaar! Let's go for a riiiiiiiiide! GAS O LINE MAKES ME RUN! Baaaackseeeeeat. Truuuuunk spaaaaace. OIL IS MY BLOOD! OIL IS MY BLOOD! Seeeeatbeeeeelts! Raaaadio knooobs!"

Win.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2010)

His comedy is horrible, but his acting isn't that bad. As long as he isn't trying to tell jokes, he's bearable. 

Also, Mr Brooks was an awesome movie.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2010)

He's bad and you should feel bad :V


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I like Dane Cook. I really like his style a whooole lot.
> 
> "I'm a caaaaaaaaaaaaaaar! Let's go for a riiiiiiiiide! GAS O LINE MAKES ME RUN! Baaaackseeeeeat. Truuuuunk spaaaaace. OIL IS MY BLOOD! OIL IS MY BLOOD! Seeeeatbeeeeelts! Raaaadio knooobs!"
> 
> Win.



I am lol'ing at this right now.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2010)

Jim Gaffigan XD


----------



## Lobar (Aug 9, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I like Dane Cook. I really like his style a whooole lot.
> 
> "I'm a caaaaaaaaaaaaaaar! Let's go for a riiiiiiiiide! GAS O LINE MAKES ME RUN! Baaaackseeeeeat. Truuuuunk spaaaaace. OIL IS MY BLOOD! OIL IS MY BLOOD! Seeeeatbeeeeelts! Raaaadio knooobs!"
> 
> Win.


 


Pianowolfy said:


> I am lol'ing at this right now.


 
what is wrong with you people D:


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what is wrong with you people D:


 $5 says dropped on their heads as children.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> $5 says dropped on their heads as children.



How can somebody drop them onto their own heads?

I believe that is the only time an adaptation of a Thurman Merman quote is applicable.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> $5 says dropped on their heads as children.


*sighs* 

That...actually did happen to me. It was my sister's highschool boyfriend. 

I think he gave me a retarded.








derp...


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I am lol'ing at this right now.


 
YESSSS! that's my favorite Dane Cookism. "You throw cupcakes like a BAD girl" is up there too though.



8-bit said:


> Jim Gaffigan XD


 
JIM GAFFIGAN IS HILARIOUS!! I like how he goes on about bacon for like, 15 minutes.



Jashwa said:


> $5 says dropped on their heads as children.


 
...*hands over five dollars*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Jim Gaffigan XD


 
FUCK YES


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> $5 says dropped on their heads as children.


 
i actually was.

also, it's all in what style humor you've got. you can't really say "he sucks" if thousands of people are losing asses laughing at him on stage.
also, i hate robin williams. HATEEE robin williams. doesn't mean he sucks. i just think he has shit comedy.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not his comedy, it's the way he presents it. That's why people like it, I like listening to him sometimes


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Robin Williams is just one of those comics that...I dunno, he's either a hit or miss. He's either incredibly funny or incredibly annoying. 

I enjoy his acting too, tho. Mrs. Doubtfire was a great movie and he did a wonderful job in it.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 9, 2010)

I freaking LOVE Robin Williams. He is just an old maniac.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2010)

He falls into the same category as Will Ferrel, Steve Carell, and John Reilly. They think SHOUTING EVERYTHING AND GIVING BASIC OBSERVATIONS, OR BEING CLUMSY ARE HILARIOUS. (Which has arguably been funny in the first place, but not at least within the last 5-8 years.)

All of them could die in a fire, and not a thing would be lost. Hell, take Michael Cera, Carlos Mencia, and the likes of Tim&eric (all of which I'm sure everyone that enjoys Dane Cook, also love this guys as well) with them. 

The world could be a better place :v but these people exist.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 9, 2010)

hi im doctor steve broool

if you ever feel a pressure in your stomatch, just take a po-po! you'll feel a lot better afterwards

fa ya helth


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He falls into the same category as Will Ferrel, Steve Carell, and John Reilly. They think SHOUTING EVERYTHING AND GIVING BASIC OBSERVATIONS, OR BEING CLUMSY ARE HILARIOUS. (Which has arguably been funny in the first place, but not at least within the last 5-8 years.)
> 
> All of them could die in a fire, and not a thing would be lost. Hell, take Michael Cera, Carlos Mencia, and the likes of Tim&eric (all of which I'm sure everyone that enjoys Dane Cook, also love this guys as well) with them.
> 
> The world could be a better place :v but these people exist.


 
hey, i also like to make cuntlike statements with no reason other than posting for the sake of grump!
EXTRAPOLATE YOUR LOGIC.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 9, 2010)

He may be terrible but... Well, thats all I got...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a modicum more respect for dane cook than i do for larry the cable guy and/or jeff dunham and/or carlos mencia. racist/sexist humor is so lazy if youre not saying anything with it.

but the march of time will determine whose material has staying power. i get the feeling any of those guys could end up in howie mandel's place 20 years from now.

comedy is in limbo right now and people like tom scharpling on the best show on wfmu and neil hamburger are possibly the future of stand-up/pre-recorded comedy


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He falls into the same category as Will Ferrel, Steve Carell, and John Reilly. They think SHOUTING EVERYTHING AND GIVING BASIC OBSERVATIONS, OR BEING CLUMSY ARE HILARIOUS. (Which has arguably been funny in the first place, but not at least within the last 5-8 years.)
> 
> All of them could die in a fire, and not a thing would be lost. Hell, take Michael Cera, Carlos Mencia, and the likes of Tim&eric (all of which I'm sure everyone that enjoys Dane Cook, also love this guys as well) with them.
> 
> The world could be a better place :v but these people exist.


 

I'll have you know John C. Reilley and Will Ferrell are two of the funniest men I have ever seen. 

That being said I cannot STAND Carlos Mencia.


----------



## Machine (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck Dane Cook. That gesticulating retard makes an abortion look funny.

George Carlin probably isn't any better, but I like him. Angry old men are hilarious.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

We still have guys like Brian Regan. He's my favorite, and everyone always says he's awesome because he's 'clean,' but that aside, he is still extremely funny.


----------



## Machine (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Brian Regan.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;F4vST6_clnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4vST6_clnA[/video]

This is funny. Dan Cook is dumb.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 9, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't put him anywhere near a top 10 list of current comedians, but he has his moments. The first Comedy Central Presents that Dane Cook did (the 30 minute one) was fairly entertaining, and so was the special he did with the very small audience (Isolated Incident, I think). Everything else he's been involved with has been garbage though.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah Isolated Incident was a good one...Maybe the problem is that he HAS to be loud when he performs for 10 thousand people. His first half hour special and Isolated Incident were performed in front of smaller crowds.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 9, 2010)

Dane Cook is the alpha douche. 

It doesn't help that he looks exactly like Ryan Reynolds, either.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

HAHAHAH I used to get those two mixed up all the time.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Luck Chuck? Wasn't that the movie where he had sex with 200 women and tried to bang Jessica Alba? 

He's better than David Cook at least.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 9, 2010)

Dane Cook is an entertainer. Sure, it's not in his jokes, but it's in the way that presents below average jokes that makes him an entertainer. Needless to say, I don't really like him.



8-bit said:


> Jim Gaffigan XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Yeah Isolated Incident was a good one...Maybe the problem is that he HAS to be loud when he performs for 10 thousand people. His first half hour special and Isolated Incident were performed in front of smaller crowds.


 
If you have a microphone, you have no need to shout.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> If you have a microphone, you have no need to shout.



He doesn't always shout. btw I DO find this funny. He's such a dick in this clip XD

[video=youtube;S6AzA-3xxgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AzA-3xxgY[/video]


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> He doesn't always shout. btw I DO find this funny. He's such a dick in this clip XD


 
Oh wow, he looks a ton older than when I saw him on TV last


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 9, 2010)

George Carlin was the only comedian that could make me laugh. :<
He's really been slipping lately though, with the whole being dead thing.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh wow, he looks a ton older than when I saw him on TV last


 
mhmm...I didn't know he was 38. :c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> He doesn't always shout. btw I DO find this funny. He's such a dick in this clip XD
> 
> [video=youtube;S6AzA-3xxgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AzA-3xxgY[/video]


 
Yes I know he doesn't always shout, but that's not an accomplishment - He's still terrible.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yes I know he doesn't always shout, but that's not an accomplishment - He's still terrible.



Who's your favorite comic then?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Who's your favorite comic then?


 
I actually discovered a comic that I've never seen before - Danny Bhoy. He's hilarious, and I've watched his specials several times. 

but Bill Burr is probably my favourite. Though his Podcast is horrible and not funny, just something to listen to for 45 minutes every monday.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Danny Bhoy is ok, I think his accent makes him even funnier. N it would be hard to come up with something new for a podcast every single week.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Danny Bhoy is ok, I think his accent makes him even funnier. N it would be hard to come up with something new for a podcast every single week.


 
Well hes not doing standup, its just him talking for an hour. But both of them are way more funny than Cook.


----------

